

PageSpeed Insights – Make your web pages fast on all devices - selbyk
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com&tab=desktop

======
selbyk
This is a tool that has been around for some time, and google has plenty more
just as handy as this one, if you do a quick search.

I was using it the other day to test the site I help build, and someone
mentioned they wished they had known about it before so I decided to share.

Happy coding

